# Annual pass questions



## jbug423 (Jun 24, 2017)

We are dvc members and in the past have planned our trips using an annual pass for the whole family for 2 trips within the year. This year we will only get to the park for one trip, my question is, with the annual pass the photo pass is included, if only i purchase the annual pass and my family uses regular park tickets are their magic bands linked to my photo pass, or do we need to buy individual park tickets and a separate photo pass so anyone can use their magic bands for the photo pass on the same account.  I plan on purchasing the tables in wonderland card if we use the annual pass. what is the most cost effective way for our visit


----------



## bendadin (Jun 24, 2017)

Good question. I'm not sure if an unactivated AP will give you photo pass so maybe just one of you get the AP. If you are offsite that will cover your parking as well. There were lots of anniversary specials linked to the AP so while there usually isn't a difference between DVC or AP, there may be some. 

I used TIW last year. I "think" that I at least recovered my $150 but the difference between 10% off and 20% off is harder to recoup, especially on one trip. 

http://allears.net/pl/disc_dining.pdf


----------



## bnoble (Jun 24, 2017)

You can link friends/family onto your account, and any of their photopass photos are fair game for you to download. In fact, if you are making FP+ for them, then you are already set. However, that only works for the dates during which the AP is active, so you have to have at least one.


----------



## ljmiii (Jun 24, 2017)

Buying one annual pass so you get free parking, free photopasses, and the ability to buy TiW (worth 10% 'extra' on food and 20% on beverages) is pretty common. And yes, as bnoble mentioned once you link your family's tickets into your MDE account (which you need to do anyway for FPs) you will have access to your whole family's photos.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 24, 2017)

Oh great.  Now I think I might have to get an annual pass for our trip in December.


----------



## silentg (Jun 24, 2017)

jbug423 said:


> We are dvc members and in the past have planned our trips using an annual pass for the whole family for 2 trips within the year. This year we will only get to the park for one trip, my question is, with the annual pass the photo pass is included, if only i purchase the annual pass and my family uses regular park tickets are their magic bands linked to my photo pass, or do we need to buy individual park tickets and a separate photo pass so anyone can use their magic bands for the photo pass on the same account.  I plan on purchasing the tables in wonderland card if we use the annual pass. what is the most cost effective way for our visit


We usually buy a Tables in Wonderland card but this year you get the same discount on food and beverages as the annual pass 20%. Also this is first year Parking was included in Our Florida Resident Weekday Pass. This has worked  out for us. I'm not sure what the rate for DVC is for annual pass, not sure if this helps you?
Silentg


----------



## jbug423 (Jun 25, 2017)

Thank you all. A 7 day park hopper ticket with photo pass is $685 a gold annual pass for dvc members is $595 tax included in both. so it looks like i will purchase 1 ap and park tickets for the others where photopass will be linked together. I will need to compare between using the dining discounts for dvc and ap and the tables in wonderland card as to which card will offer the biggest discount at our favorite places. One plus for the TIW is that alcohol is included in the discount where i think it is just non in the other cards


----------



## ljmiii (Jun 26, 2017)

BTW, the 20% AP dining discount ends September 30, 2017.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/passholder-program/


----------



## markestacio (Jul 27, 2017)

I'm planning to get an annual pass but I think I should wait for 2018 before I get one since I'm currently out of time.


----------



## stanleyu (Aug 3, 2017)

Remember that you have to buy before Jan 3, 2018, in order to get the special price on the AP.


----------



## MegMML (Aug 5, 2017)

With an AP and Photopass, you will see all your Friends and Family's pictures, even if they become your Friend after their trip.  And the photos will stay there as long as you have a valid AP pass, or up to a year, I believe, whichever is less.  Only the AP holder can crop and download the pictures.  Everyone else will see them on their account with a watermark over the photos.  Photopass downloading has greatly improved in the last couple of years, and it's easiest to just download ALL the photos in your account, and then sort them out on your computer.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 5, 2017)

Disney regularly has a deal on the AP's for DVC members.

The parking at $20 per day makes an AP a necessity for at least one person in the car.  We are doing a family trip next May, all 12 of us going, and only three of the group are not getting AP's for a second trip.  They will be riding in the cars with the AP holders.


----------

